# Resources to guide reconciliation



## Crowe

Can anyone recommend a resource to guide reconciliation ( 
book, Video, ?) . I wonder if reading together would help her to understand what I am dealing with regarding trust, betrayal, triggers, etc. Also to help me to understand what may have caused her betrayal. I am currently reading MMSL but want to specifically address reconciliation. We want to know how we can work together to head in the right direction. We plan on MC. 

Do any of you read TAM with your spouses. I currently do not share TAM with my wife. 
Thank You.


----------



## Amplexor

Crowe said:


> Do any of you read TAM with your spouses. I currently do not share TAM with my wife.
> Thank You.


While we do have several couples here, my gut reaction is to not share with your wife. Keep this as your bastion for support and advice. If your wife joins she may be attacked as she is a WS. You'll get plenty of advice here but you need to be able to speak your mind and heart. Your wife's presence my throttle that.


----------



## anchorwatch

Crowe, 

I read your other post, your dealing with R after infidelity. 

These should be of much help;

Dr. Shirley Glass - NOT "Just Friends"

and

Surviving an Affair: Willard F. Jr. Harley, Jennifer Harley Chalmers

Steps to Recover from an affair/infidelity in marriage

Wish you well.


----------



## Isuck

Deep down I think reading about it and researching it is fine, but there's only one thing you can really do by when considering this or doing it. Your gut feeling. 

I know I ignored mine for years and it hurt me. Now I go by gut reaction to a lot of things in my life. It's right 99% of the time too.


----------



## lostwithouthim

Isuck, I'm going with my gut feeling at the moment, which is why I believe that he will come back someday. My husband has only just left so I think it'll take a while before he realises what he's missing or not. It could end up that he never wants to R, but I'm hoping and praying that he does.


----------

